# Last Nights catch....



## JustFishN (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, FishnFever and I went fishing Tuesday Night after work and last night. Tuesday I dont think we caught anything. But we did last night. I caught 2. The first one was a large mouth. At first I thought I had a turtle. My line just got wicked tight and then went down and wouldnt budge. I was getting mad. But then it started to move and holy sh** did it make me work! I was actually sweating lol. Weighed in at 3.4 same as my other one. The second one was a small mouth. Nice size, no pic of it though.


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2007)

Another Hawg! Are you kidding me? Is this your first year fishing? I mean really fishing (different lures) and stuff like that.

Your on a role, Lets see how far you can take it! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 26, 2007)

When I was younger I used to fish a lot. Then we started up fishing while we were living in Florida. I just recently started really getting into it again. (past few months or so) But, I have to say I just started really getting into the worms. I have never ever had so many different types since I started coming here. And the past few fish I have caught have been awesome!


----------

